# BARCELONA SKYLINE



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

I continue putting photos of a ``pergola´´ made by the prestigious architect and friend of Barcelona Mr. Frank Gehry in the year 1992..que soon delighted to us with the construction of the waited for building more in the city.  

FRANK GEHRY (BARCELONA 1992)


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

The construction of the building begins wave of Soriano (PHOTOS OF THE PROJECT)


----------



## Hush (Sep 3, 2004)

Fasse3, no dudo de tu buena fe al abrir este thread, pero por favor, no podrias calmarte un poco?
Repites fotos, repites links, desordenas los edificios, das datos erroneos, escribes nombres incorrectos, cuelgas fotos de proyectos irreales, no mencionas los autores de las fotos...
Recuerda que estas vendiendo a una ciudad y hay que dejar el pabellon bien alto.

De todos modos hay un par o tres de muy buenas fotos, felicidades por encontralas


----------



## exciter (Mar 2, 2005)

^^^ cierto..a mi me encanta barcelona, cada dia esta mejor y tiene proyectos alucinantes...pero un poco mas de rigor, sobre todo para la gente que no conoce bien barcelona, no estaria mal


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

@HUSH:
No seas tan duro, el chico lo hace de buena fe.

Si ves que tiene errores, corrígele como hago yo, no se enfada por correcciones autentificadas.
:wink2:


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

FASSE3 said:


> TORRE DE COLLSEROLA 300 MTS.


hi fasse.. nice work..  
whats this kind of taj mahal in the back of this pic..?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Sacred heart church, in Tibidabo hill.


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

piiiics..!!


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

amagaldu said:


> hi fasse.. nice work..
> whats this kind of taj mahal in the back of this pic..?


It is a Catolica Church that is located in the Mountain of Collserola. A greeting


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hush said:


> Fasse3, no dudo de tu buena fe al abrir este thread, pero por favor, no podrias calmarte un poco?
> Repites fotos, repites links, desordenas los edificios, das datos erroneos, escribes nombres incorrectos, cuelgas fotos de proyectos irreales, no mencionas los autores de las fotos...
> Recuerda que estas vendiendo a una ciudad y hay que dejar el pabellon bien alto.
> 
> De todos modos hay un par o tres de muy buenas fotos, felicidades por encontralas


1ª Dime que fotos estan repetidas.
2ªDime que links estan repetidos.
3ª Como se pueden desordenar los edificios??
4ªQue datos son erroneos??(podrian estar un poco redondeadas las alturas pero ....no j o d a s

5º Especifico que no son proyectos realizados(nonmade)entiendes Ingles??
6ª Tu lo haces??
7ª Hago lo que me da la gana ...para algo es mi thread.....si no te gusta te haces uno y listos..
8ª Me j o d e muchisimo que tenga que ser uno de Barcelona quien me de esta bronca infundada .... :sleepy: :sleepy: :sleepy:


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

^^ haya paaaz.. 
a mí personalmente me ha encantado el hilo aunque algo de cierto hay siempre en toda crítica. llamémoslo feedback que suena mejor, como más positivo..


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

No os peleéis en público por favor, enviaos mensajes privados.

Más fotos.
More photos, by the forumer GABE:



Gabe said:


> aqui poso unes fotos meves que ja vaig posar fa un temps


:wink2:


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

al ver las primeras he pensao, a ver si he estado siempre en otra ciudad pensando que era barna y me habían engañao..?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Why that?
:?


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

Bitxofo ......tengo que reconcer una cosa .

ME ENCANTAN LAS FOTOS DE GABE!!
Nadie como el puede representar tan perfectamente el pasado y el presente de nuestra ciudad.
--------------------------------------
Bitxofo...... I must recognize a thing.THEY ENCHANT THE GABE PHOTOS TO ME!!

SINGLE IT CAN REPRESENT THE PAST AND PRESENT OF OUR CITY


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

Acepto tu crítica amagaldu...pero un poco de feedback.
QUE FOTO MÁS BUENA.
--------------------------------
Acceptance your critic amagaldu... but a little feedback. 
THAT BETTER PHOTO.

PHOTO BY GABE.


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

bitxofo said:


> ^^Why that? :?


 I had never seen that view before..


----------



## chukchi (Jan 6, 2005)

aaaaaahhhh, what a beauty. Nice job guys, keep on posting kay:


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

amagaldu....
this clear..Barcelona changes very fast.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Its like athens but with skyscrapers! 
10/10!


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

We would like much to seem to us to Athens. But cón the peculiar character of Barcelona.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

[Gioяgos] said:


> Its like athens but with skyscrapers!
> 10/10!


Athens view from Lycabettus is very similar to Barcelona view from Montjuïc or Tibidabo hill.
:wink2:
BTW, I am going to Athens in May!


2 more pics by GABE:

Spring arrives to Torre Agbar, photos by Gabe:



Gabe said:


>


:wink2:


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

The Fórum Building is a prism whose base is an equilateral triangle of 180 meters of side and 25 of height. It was designed by the Swiss architects Jacques Herzog and Pierre de Meuron. Diagonal of Barcelona is located in the beginning of the avenue and constitutes the main emblem of the Universal Fórum of the Cultures celebrated in 2004.  















   A GREETING FRIENDS !!


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

The construction is located in the Esplanade of the Fórum and consists of a surface of solar pick up of 10,500 energy of m2 that generates electricity to feed the network on supplying. The system of pick up of luminance energy is obtained by means of the application of microcrystalline technology, integrated by small silicon pieces that turn the light of the sun electricity. In order to obtain the Maxima throughout incidence solar the year, the Photovoltaic one is oriented towards the south and its inclination is of 35°. The definitive project of the photovoltaic power station, located in the same Esplanade, includes the installation of new plafones on the future school of candle. When finalizing all the new infrastructure, the construction will contribute electricity to more of a thousand of habitajes. 













  
un saludo 
good bye friends!


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

LA SAGRADA FAMILIA IN CONSTRUCTION.

Perhaps building more emblematic of Barcelona. Its construction had beginning the 1882 and Antoni Gaudí dedicated 40 years to him of work, until its death the 1926. Since then different architects are in charge of their conclusion.














   GOOD BYE.


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

EDIFICIO COLÓN 


BUILDING COLUMBUS... IS ONE OF THE OLDEST TOWERS OF THE CITY, WAS CONSTRUCTION IN THE 70´S AND MORE CENTER OF BARCELONA IS IN THE ZONE. 










EMPORIS INFORMATION.

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=112037


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

bravo fasse..!! por muchos años..!!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Torre Colom was built in 1970 and it is 110 metres high.
La Sagrada Familia temple will be completely finished by 2022-2023!
:wink2:
Thanks FASSE3!
:bowtie:
Very good work.
kay:


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

ENRIC MIRALLES
Prize go to Mies van der Rohe. 


TOWER `` MARENOSTRUM´´ ENRIC MIRALLES ARCHITECT BARCELONA 2006.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^The most beautiful tower in Barcelona!
:yes:
It is a pity that it's only 90 metres high...
:dunno:


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

^^^Hello Bitxofo! ..yes single 90 meters..but the best ones of all Barcelona are.^^^


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hotel habitatsky (dominique perrault architecte)Barcelona 2005 in construction.


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

SANTIAGO CALATRAVA( IN BARCELONA)


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

http://www.barcelonaskyline.com


----------



## eboutique (Mar 13, 2006)

Online Designer Handbags Boutique:

http://www.eboutique.com.cn


----------



## iñaki-garcia (Aug 18, 2004)

Amazing city


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

FASSE3 said:


> SANTIAGO CALATRAVA( IN BARCELONA)


^^Montjuic telecommunications tower is 136 metres high, made by Santiago Calatrava, in 1991.
:wink2:


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hello loved visitors of the forum....les I show to a few photos of them project of Barcelona   

DOMINIQUE PERRAULT BUILDINGS.DIAGONAL AVENUE



FEDERICO SORIANO BUILDING.GLORIES.



RICARD BOFILL BUILDING.PORT 



PLAZA DE EUROPA .GRANVIA DE L´HOSPITALET




Although lately one comes observing which many companies leave the city to settle in Madrid, Barcelona is and will continue being an economic center and enterprise of first order mundial.Su only problem is the buildable ground shortage, and soon it will be impossible to find ground for construction.that Barcelona is one of the cities that more they will have to evolve towards an urbanism of type vertical. his ordered urban structure, onli in totality of orthogonal plant, facilitate that change that in other cities would be traumático.Por as much, in a Barcelona future will be a city with great amount of skyscraper.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^deja de usar un traductor online


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

FASSE3 said:


> Hello loved visitors of the forum....les I show to a few photos of them project of Barcelona
> 
> DOMINIQUE PERRAULT BUILDINGS.DIAGONAL AVENUE
> 
> ...


^^High for those buildings:
1st: 120 metres.
2nd: 80 metres.
3rd: 99 metres.
4th: 118 metres each tower.

:wink2:


----------



## J.M.B (Oct 17, 2004)

In july i'm going to be there,...and now i saw that pics... i'm very interested


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

fasse3 thanks for this awesome thread. pictures are nice and your english is hilarious!

i love barcelona even though ive never been. i want to live there one day, it's probably my favourite city in the world right now. the sagrada familia is my favourite building (or maybe that twisted mentalist house in poland), and barcelona has an awesome climate. basically, you cant go wrong.

oh yeah, anyone saying nottingham has a better skyline than barcelona................... :hahaha: i dont think so - i live in notts and the skyline is shit. let's face it. not bashing notts - its a cool city but you cant compare it to barcelona for anything.

:runaway: :runaway: :bash: 

keep 'em coming people.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^His English is very hilarious because he uses on-line translators...
:rofl:
But he is nice, he makes good job and this is a very interesting thread!
:yes:
Thanks FASSE3!! :hug:
:wink2:


----------



## hizume (Mar 16, 2006)

I love barcelona..they have best foods in town..and i like the archetecture in the downtown..i love it...even the photos were not that impressive but if you could go to the place you can feel the comfort of the place...you will enjoy every minute of your life..


----------



## The traveler (Feb 12, 2006)

bitxofo said:


> ^^His English is very hilarious because he uses on-line translators...
> :rofl:
> But he is nice, he makes good job and this is a very interesting thread!
> :yes:
> ...


Wao, It's impressive all the work that has been done just for one person, almost!!!. Good job, well done FASSE3!!!. Only one more thing!! I remember heard from one of the Google's VP talking about on-line translators, and he said that in five years from now they would be able to translate as the same level that human translators do now. How knows? In five years his English would be perfect!!!

Only one more thing, just to remember FASSE3's favorite smile: :runaway: :runaway:


----------



## TONIO DEL BARRIO (Dec 30, 2005)

Barcelona is so amazing, it is like a big "Marseille" in France, with more people (Barcelona : 4 millions people / Marseille : 1.4 millions people) and with more skycrapers...
te quiero barcelona...

:cheers1: 
Rambla pa'qui Rambla pa'lla 
Esa la Rumba de Barcelona
:drunk: 
Rambla pa'qui Rambla pa'lla
Esa la Rumba de Barcelona
:cheers1:


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

TONIO DEL BARRIO said:


> Barcelona is so amazing, it is like a big "Marseille" in France, with more people (Barcelona : 4 millions people / Marseille : 1.4 millions people) and with more skycrapers...
> te quiero barcelona...
> 
> :cheers1:
> ...


jaaaaaaaaaa.jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa tonio que me meo!!
rambla pa qui .rambla pa ya.
que pasa que somos del barrio..

-------------------------------
PARA TONIO.

BITXOFO QUE HACES EL DOMINGO PARA VISITAR LA LÍNIA 9??(TENDRAS QUE ENCARGARTE DEL THREAD DURANTE 45 DIAS ...ME MARCHO A AMERICA DE VACACIONES .


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Thanks FASSE3!

I am free on Sunday to visit metro line 9 under construction!
¡Estoy libre el domingo para visitar la línea 9 del metro en construcción!
:wink2:
@TONIO DEL BARRIO:
Barcelona city: 1.600.000 inhabitants.
Great Barcelona: 5.600.000 inhab.


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

hola bitxofo. quedamos mañana a las 12 de la mañana en el puente de santa coloma(lado st.coloma) si no puedes a las 12 dime a que hora.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

FASSE3 said:


> hola bitxofo. quedamos mañana a las 12 de la mañana en el puente de santa coloma(lado st.coloma) si no puedes a las 12 dime a que hora.


Tienes un mensaje privado con mi móvil, dame el tuyo.
You have got a private message with my mobile, give me yours.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

The traveler said:


> I remember heard from one of the Google's VP talking about on-line translators, and he said that in five years from now they would be able to translate as the same level that human translators do now. How knows? In five years his English would be perfect!!!


that would be well boring :runaway: :runaway:


----------



## itxlan7 (Sep 12, 2002)

Fasse3, el ayuntamiento de Barcelona tendria que ponerte una medalla, chico. Gracias por las recopilaciones de fotos.


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

http://www.barcelonaskyline.com


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

FASSE3 said:


> http://www.barcelonaskyline.com


^^Great website about every day BCN skyline!!^^
:yes:
For example, the day before yesterday:









:wink2:


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

QUE TE PASO BITXOFO!!
que poco serio ....esperando más de 1 hora ...como te pille!! :sleepy:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

FASSE3 said:


> QUE TE PASO BITXOFO!!
> que poco serio ....esperando más de 1 hora ...como te pille!! :sleepy:


Te envié un mensaje privado con mi móvil y aquí arriba tienes 2 mensajes míos más y NO me contestaste...
>(
¡Estoy enfadado!
:bash:


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

Building constructed in the 80.s (edificí caixa de pensions).Diagonal avenue.


Building of the bank of sabadell in project.(ENRIC MIRALLES)


Building of gaudí. (Paseig de grácia.) 


A greeting for all the jurisdictional ones of the world that is interested in Barcelona.


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

Dominique Perrault in the Habitat sky building.Barcelona 120 m.(in construction)


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

Torre de Collserola
288 m







Hotel Arts
154 m


Torre Mapfre
154 m


Torre Agbar
140 m




Torre Montjuich
136 m


Hotel habitat sky.(In construction)
120 m




Hotel princess
100 m


----------



## Danish_guy (May 18, 2005)

cant wait to visit again this summer. im staying in one of those beach cities near gerona


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

Para Danish guy.
si te piensas hospedar cerca de Barcelona y no tienes coche puedes cojer un tren de cercanìas que pasa por toda la costa desde Gerona no tarda más de 1 hora. 
-------------------------------------------
Para los indeseables .
La torre agbar no esta mal ..si que creo que la sobre valoramos demasiado.
y tendriamos que olvidarnos un poco de Norman Foster y dejar soñar con ghery para pedir algo mejor(Barcelona se lo merece)

-------------------------------------------

Para Juancho d.
No puedo hacercarme a colombia (por desgracia no me encuentro solo y no me gustaria que la gerrilla me secuestrara a la novia.je,je...como mucho a la costa de manavi y esmeraldas.
------------------------------------------
Muchas gracias a Bitxofo por cuidar del thread.

UN SALUDO PARA TODOS :runaway:  
        

For Danish guy. 
if you think to provide with accomodations near Barcelona and you do not have car you can a train of`` cercanias¨¨ 
-------------------------------------------- 
the tower to agbar hes ugly.. I do not believe that on we valued too much. 
-------------------------------------------
For Juancho d.
I cannot be to Colombia (unfortunately I am not and not like me single who gerrilla kidnapped me to the fiancèe. 
------------------------------------------
Thank you very much to Bitxofo and more people to take care of of thread. 

A GREETING FOR MY FRIENDS OF THE THREAD.


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

NO COMMENTS.............

La llotja(the picasso council) :sleepy:


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

campions.................the champions.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

FASSE3 said:


> NO COMMENTS.............
> 
> La llotja(the picasso council) :sleepy:


Do NOT worry:

This building has been cleaned: NO graffitti anymore!!
:wink2:


----------



## Danish_guy (May 18, 2005)

i will take the train to Barcelona this summer cus the traffic is ugly:cheers:


----------



## vishalt (Jan 27, 2006)

looks beautiful inside and out, down and above. ive enjoyed barcelona so much while ive been here. best city in the world!


----------



## Juancho D (Feb 2, 2006)

FASSE3 said:


> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Para Juancho d.
> No puedo *hacercarme* a colombia (por desgracia no me encuentro solo y no me gustaria que la gerrilla me secuestrara a la novia.je,je...como mucho a la costa de manavi y esmeraldas.
> .


Hey parcero. Yo te lo decía de forma amable. No había razón para que mencionaras ese tema tan indeseable. Eso solo demuestra que sos un ignorante. Solo hay peligro de que te secuestre la guerrilla si te metés a la selva en las zonas donde están ellos. En las ciudades vos estás 200% seguro si comparás nuestra situación con la de ciudades como México D.F. o Caracas.
Además tenemos parque naturales que ningún otro país en el mundo tiene. 
.....................................
Hey Dude. I invited you to come to Colombia in a nice way. There was no reason for you to mention that thing about the guerrilla. That only means that you are an ignorant guy. In Colombia you don't have to worry about violence if you don't go to the jungle areas where the guerrilla is. In our cities you are 200% safe. Besides we have natural parks and landscapes that no other country in the world has.

:sly:

Pd: Acercarme se escribe sin H


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^:sleepy:^^


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

great thread FASSE3 and bitxofo
i was in barcelona last time about 6-7 years ago.
really nice to see that barcelona got some nice new buildings since then, however i dont like that they are so scattered around the city, i would prefer if they would all be in the same area (like la defense in paris).


does anyone know more about the plaza de Europa Project? 
is it only a vision or already under construction?
looks really interesting


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

lpioe said:


> great thread FASSE3 and bitxofo
> i was in barcelona last time about 6-7 years ago.
> really nice to see that barcelona got some nice new buildings since then, however i dont like that they are so scattered around the city, i would prefer if they would all be in the same area (like la defense in paris).


^^Since 2004, there is a new area with a lot of skyscrapers:
Fòrum 2004.



lpioe said:


> does anyone know more about the plaza de Europa Project?
> is it only a vision or already under construction?
> looks really interesting


^^29 towers currently under construction in Plaça Europa, they will be ready by 2009.
:wink2:
You can find more "info" in the Catalan threads of SSC.
:yes:
Yesterday, we made a meeting in Barcelona, we went to saw all the works and new buildings and we took a lot of photos! Check it here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=347756
:happy:


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

wow, 29 towers, not bad 
thx for the nice pics

keep us updated!


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

hope to see more pictures


----------



## Guardian (May 8, 2006)

I had the intention to visit Barcelona in winter, but now I have changed my idea after visiting next URL

Tourist you are the terrorist? 

Just one question: What does it mean?


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

^^ Come on...it's just a graffiti! It doesn't mean anything.
The city is awesome and the people are more than friendly


----------



## Guardian (May 8, 2006)

Sorry.
The image is the next one:








and it is a graffiti against tourism on your way to the Parc Güell.
I don't understand the meaning of this kind of messages... 
I hope people from Barcelona don't agree...


----------



## Guardian (May 8, 2006)

But I don't understand the flag on the window.
Could you explain me the meaning of it?


----------



## Guardian (May 8, 2006)

The flag that I am talking about is the next one:









Sorry, it is not necessary, I have found the meaning...
You can visit the next specialized URL "CRW Flags' Online Catalog" where explains the meaning.
http://www.crwflags.com/fotw/flags/es}pv.html

So, my opinion is the same as before... I'm afraid to visit Barcelona

Regards


----------



## Guardian (May 8, 2006)

sorry


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Those people are squatters from abroad...
:sleepy:
Do NOT spam this thread, please!!
hno:


----------



## Guardian (May 8, 2006)

Ok. Thanks


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Red Bull Air Festival, last Saturday in Barcelona beaches:






















































^^1 million people on the beaches.^^
:wink2:


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

New building in Barcelona .
Zaha Hadid architecte.


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

Juancho D said:


> Hey parcero. Yo te lo decía de forma amable. No había razón para que mencionaras ese tema tan indeseable. Eso solo demuestra que sos un ignorante. Solo hay peligro de que te secuestre la guerrilla si te metés a la selva en las zonas donde están ellos. En las ciudades vos estás 200% seguro si comparás nuestra situación con la de ciudades como México D.F. o Caracas.
> Además tenemos parque naturales que ningún otro país en el mundo tiene.
> .....................................
> Hey Dude. I invited you to come to Colombia in a nice way. There was no reason for you to mention that thing about the guerrilla. That only means that you are an ignorant guy. In Colombia you don't have to worry about violence if you don't go to the jungle areas where the guerrilla is. In our cities you are 200% safe. Besides we have natural parks and landscapes that no other country in the world has.
> ...


Bueno yo sólo puse una excusa la verdad queda más que demostrada en tu comentario..........en la jungla los terroristas y en la ciudad los mal educados.
P.D .sos se escribe sois etc...... :sleepy:


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

FASSE3 said:


> New building in Barcelona .
> Zaha Hadid architecte.


wow, this looks great.
do you know when they will start with the construction it and when it will be finished?


i have another question about bcn. i found this pic somewhere in this forum, unfortunately i dont remember who made it.











what about the skyscraper in the red circle? is it already finished or still under construction. it looks unfinished, but emporis.com states that it was finished in 2005.


----------



## Juancho D (Feb 2, 2006)

FASSE3 said:


> Bueno yo sólo puse una excusa la verdad queda más que demostrada en tu comentario..........en la jungla los terroristas y en la ciudad los mal educados.
> P.D .sos se escribe sois etc...... :sleepy:


No parcero, yo no hablo español, yo hablo paisa y nosotros si decimos (vos) sos. Lo que pasa es que me da rabia que siempre los extranjeros estigmatizan a Colombia con el cuento de la guerrilla como si este país solo fuera violencia. ¿O es que a vos te parecería muy bonito que cualquiera saliera por ahí diciendo que no vayan a Barcelona porque los van a prostituir (casos he conocido y no por eso estigmatizo tu ciudad)?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

lpioe said:


> wow, this looks great.
> do you know when they will start with the construction it and when it will be finished?
> 
> 
> ...


They are 2 towers, they are finished and they look like that. Their name is "Illa del Mar".


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Some of my skyline pictures




























Note the skyline in the background


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

I like this thread


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

paisa =dialegto.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks to FORZA and Bizi!!
:bowtie:


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Barcelona is one of the most special cities of Europe and nice projects...


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Barcelona SSC forumers meeting, 7/5/2006:



Sky said:


> La resta de les meues fotos. :wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wink2:


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

two of my barcelona pics. 





















unfortunately i could only stay there for a few hours.
but i have a few more pics of the diagonal mar area, will upload them probably tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

More pics, by a forumer from Madrid:



Edu_00 said:


> En su momento se me olvidó ponerlas.
> 
> Van por orden de anchura. La primera es del cluster del principio de la Diagonal, la segunda del mercado del Born y
> las dos últimas son vistas generales de la ciudad desde su atalaya más privilegiada: el Parque Güell.


:wink2:


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

few more pics of my pics:
















































btw: is there a thread with a full project summary for barcelona? (like e.g. this one for london)


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Barcelona city from Park Güell, last Thursday:









:wink2:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^It is my 1st 360º view.^^
:happy:


----------



## ricasa25 (May 29, 2006)

I'm really soorry but people who say that Barcelona is shit compared with london is peolpe who don't know about architecture.
Barcelona is not only one of the most beautifull cities in the world, but is a perfect city to live, the weather is perfect, is not a very big city, the metro arrives everywher, Barcelona have sea, the mediterran, culturally is perfect too, whit concerts, internationals festival, olympic games. Barcelona is fashion, cool,and Barcelona is a dream for a lot of people, so we that live in barcelona, we have to be proud of our city, of our culture.
Remember that Barcelona is one of the only cities in the world where the art noveau in architecture predominate in the majority of buildings. Gaudi was from Barcelona(well, Reus, near Barcelona) 
So, what you have to say that London is better, LOndon is grey, whith a lot of rain, bad weather, without sea, you want to be like new yor.....That's ridiculos!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pleas take advntage of the tinks you have that fopr you, the stupid people of london is enought!
PS: Stupid just for people like hw/she, that think that the only perfect city is his/her city, the rest...A SHIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^:crazy::crazy:
We do NOT need trolls here!
:nono:
Thanks anyway!!
:wave:


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

I BELIEVE THAT AFTER SO MANY DAYS I MUST HANG SOMETHING A LITTLE INTERESTING…!
NEW BUILDING ZAHA ADID IN BARCELONA.


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Beautiful and crazy design, I like it! :cheers:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Great Zaha Hadid!
kay:
Very original!!
:happy:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

HOLA BITXOFO SE TRATA DE UN DÍA MUY TRISTE PARA TODOS LOS QUE CURRAMOS EN EL METRO.
ESPERO NO TENER QUE PONER NUNCA MÁS UN ABATAR PARECIDO.
VISCA EL TRANSPORT PÚBLIC!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Distrito 38, new developing area in Barcelona:



itxlan7 said:


> D-38 es un proyecto impulsado por Habitat, compañía que preside Bruno Figueres, y por Desarrollo y Gestión, sociedad controlada por José María Fabregat. Ambos se han unido para desarrollar en el paseo de la Zona Franca un parque empresarial que contará con 135.000 metros cuadrados de oficinas. El complejo, ubicado sobre un antiguo centro de Carburos Metálicos, se edificará en tres fases, con 45.000 metros cuadrados cada una.
> 
> El proyecto lo realizan conjuntamente los arquitectos Arata Isozaki, que ya realizó el Palau Sant Jordi, y Alejandro Zaera-Polo. La inversión final asciende a 190 millones de euros y el plazo de construcción es de seis años. Los promotores han asegurado que se ha reducido el apalancamiento del proyecto y que el 40% del total de la inversión corresponde a recursos propios, 'para así evitar que afecten a Distrito 38 las diferentes oscilaciones en el mercado de oficinas que pueden producirse durante los seis años que dure el proyecto', según Xavier Fabregat, consejero delegado de Desarrollo y Gestión.
> 
> ...


:wink2:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

More photos of Torre Agbar:



itxlan7 said:


> algunas fotos soberbias de la torre encontradas por el google, es que no me canso de mirarla


:wink2:


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

Fasse -- if you fluff your post count and or spam a thread like this again you will be banned. :sly:


----------

